# (LOTS) New pictures of the boys



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I did some new pictures of the boys for the holidays. Trying to find just the right one for our Christmas card... but hmm... just haven't yet. Camden didn't take to his elf hat very well at first, but then finally relaxed a bit and stopped trying paw it off. Park as usual... just happy to be in front of the camera! 

We took a nice hike last week, and came across a bear den! Nothing was in it thank goodness! The boys had a nice day getting mucky and then of course jumping in the creek to rinse off. Camden I think found the water a bit cold as you can see from the look of panic on his face in the one shot! He was out of there in a flash. Park was as happy as a pig in crap and I had to count to 3 and threaten to put him in a time-out when we got home because he refused to get out of the water!


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

GREAT photos!! I love that first one. And I love the one of them sharing the stick together. What a duo. They sure have the life.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Your photographs are always so outstanding!! What beautiful boys you have!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Man oh man what tremendous pictures.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those are great photos. I love the one of the stick also. That fourth one is cute for a christmas photo. You have captured so many great pictures.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awwww those photos are great... but I esp. love the one of them sharing the stick!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Great pics!! And now I can tell Parker by his nose!! Camden still has the black nose, but who "nose" what will happen! How old is Camden? Did you used to have another dog that was a rescue? Perhaps I am getting confused...

And I have to say how regal and how very male they both look in the first shot! And how fun loving they look in the stick shot!!


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Great pics the ones with the hats they look like two grumpy old men lol.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

I LOVE 'EM.........Hugs and Kisses to the boys! :heartbeat:heartbeat:dblthumb2


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I think the first one is a winner for Christmas--but love them all!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I like 'em all!

The hats are cool--but I gotta say the 'sharing the stick' photo is by far the best.

Maybe you could add a few antler hats to the photo --it'd be perfect!

Thanks a lot for sharing!

SJ


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Beautiful pictures! I wish mine would share sticks but they just try take it away from each other.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Those pictures ROCK MY SOCKS!!! I like the first black and white one! Very cute puppers...I see they are "sharing" the stick! Who has the shorter end? HEHE!!

I see you have some agility potential there! Cute puppers I love them!


----------



## Augustus McCrae (Jun 10, 2007)

Those are all great pictures of great looking boys!

(MARJORY)


----------



## gldnlvr2 (Feb 22, 2007)

Great pics!! It isn't always easy to get pictures of ever-moving Goldens and somehow, you manage to get 2 Goldens to pose!! Wonderful job:appl:


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Heather--sorry you didn't enter the calendar contest!

Of course, it makes it a tiny bit easier now on us to vote. 
Wow, the December entries are FANTASTIC! 
It's almost time to vote!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Those are awesome pictures!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow, they are gorgeous boys!! Love the awesome shots! Especially with them both carrying the stick, too cute!!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

WOW, that stick picture is so so good, I would use that for something! A contest?? Beautiful goldens!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I think the first one is PERFECT


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

Way cute pictures! I like the one where they are sharing the stick. Do you have bells on them?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Those are great pics! I like the one with the stick the best!


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

WOW...Handsome boys they are!!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Sunny Delight...
Camden turned 8 months December 6th. So hard for me to believe. We did used to have Bentley, who we rescued... but unfortunately no longer do. And THANK YOU, THANK YOU for saying the both look like males!! Parker gets called a female about 95% of the time when we're out and about. It was always... "ahhh... look at the puppy and his mom"! Then... we'd get a "oh" when mommy turned out to be a boy! 

Kellange123... the do have bells. We do a lot of hiking, and always put the bells on them if their going to be running loose. It just makes it a bit easier to locate them if they go out of eye sight smelling something. Plus... I like to think that it helps give the wildlife a heads up that we're there... so then they can get out of dodge before the two beasts get close.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those are great pictures! Don't know how I missed them yesterday. I love that one of them carrying the stick together but they are all just super.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Great pics! Your boys are soooooo handsome! I love them all but I think my fav is the one where they are sharing the stick!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh, wow! Golly, Camden is so grown up! I just love these pictures. You do such a great job playing with the color. My favorite is the first one - the contrast between the serious faces and the silly hats makes me giggle and giggle! So good to see you posting.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

hgatesy said:


> Sunny Delight...
> Camden turned 8 months December 6th. So hard for me to believe. We did used to have Bentley, who we rescued... but unfortunately no longer do. And THANK YOU, THANK YOU for saying the both look like males!! Parker gets called a female about 95% of the time when we're out and about. It was always... "ahhh... look at the puppy and his mom"! Then... we'd get a "oh" when mommy turned out to be a boy!


Ah-ha!! I knew I remembered another name going with Parker's, but I also remember some issues... I'm sorry 'bout whatever happened. I had to return a rescue once and it was horrible. Talk about guilt. So I went with a puppy so I could start from scratch. Looks like Camden (love the name by the way, very original!) has been home-grown from scratch and has turned into a lovely boy, just like his mom, um, I mean Parker!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Fantastic photos of your boys! I can't believe they went in the water...bbbrrrrr!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I love the pictures! They look great in their holiday attire. And I Love the one where they are carrying the stick together.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Those are great! I like the one where they are sharing the stick too.. Cute!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my gosh what awesome pictures. I truly love them all. I really like the first one and the one with the two running with the stick. Great shots!!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Your babies are beautiful!!!

I love the first picture! I think it would be PERFECT!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Those are fantastic photos! Cute boys!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful as always!


----------

